# ICC Website Compromised, Shut Down for Remainder of Week



## jar546 (Sep 15, 2010)

*Notice to International Code Council Web Users*

 Based on a security breach with the International Code Council website  and with its web mail over the past weekend, the Code Council has shut  down website and email access for the remainder of this week as it  develops new safeguards. This action prevents staff access to email and  to network telephones located in our four area offices. 

 While  no data has been compromised, the Code Council is taking extra steps to  make sure its web and email capabilities are strengthened. Data  regarding our customers, members and our staff is not accessible via our  network and remains secure. Also, for this very reason, the Code  Council's policy is to not retain credit card information thus avoiding  any security threats. We expect that our systems will be operational no  later than Monday, September 20. We apologize for the inconvenience this  decision has caused our many members, customers and stakeholders. 

 The many improvements we have made to our system in the past several  months are intact and we will resume our plans to implement the next  round of improvements once this issue is resolved.

 Any  deadlines that would have been effective during this shut down will be  extended by the time period of inaccessibility. Messages left on staff  voicemail are accessible by staff. We will make every effort to return  calls in a prompt manner. Several means of reaching the Code Council  remain functional. Please check our temporary website at www.iccsafe.org for updates on this information. Current functional areas include:


Charlotte Annual Conference and Final Action Hearings Registration

Training and Education: click on ICC Campus

Job Postings: click on ICC Job Listings

The ICC Foundation 

    Thank you for your patience and understanding as we work to address  this issue. Due to the security breach, this is unfortunately a one-way  communication and we are unable to respond to replies to this email. 

 We will keep you informed as best as possible via email, Twitter, and Facebook.

 The International Code Council


----------



## texasbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Ya, it was compromised alright. It was compromised the day it was implemented.


----------



## RJJ (Sep 15, 2010)

I wonder if they will use Norton or some other version! Maybe A green version!


----------



## jpranch (Sep 15, 2010)

Nice cow, Goooood cow.

View attachment 188


View attachment 188


/monthly_2010_08/572953b8760c3_DeadCow..jpg.df37ac719b6f9a8e2e351b9dc0f05577.jpg


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 15, 2010)

JPRanch said on another thread;

" The beta is at least 2 months out."

Maybe someone installed a "Beta Blocker" on the ICC website.    

Uncle Bob


----------



## jpranch (Sep 15, 2010)

I really have to wonder?

View attachment 190


View attachment 190


/monthly_2010_08/REVENGE..jpg.aff094c5f6dc818f9ba547279f607d8d.jpg


----------



## RJJ (Sep 17, 2010)

Can't wait to see the new BB. I am sure it will be the 8th wonder of the world.


----------



## mueller (Sep 17, 2010)

Only if it works, and probably not even if it does.


----------



## jpranch (Sep 17, 2010)

Crap... How in the world can this get any worse or depressing? I was hopefull last week but now? Just not sure. You can only screw the pooch so many times. Can anybody say... federal building code?


----------



## Daddy-0- (Sep 17, 2010)

Federal building code.....The FBC. (Frankly a Bunch of Crooks). Don't kick the cow when she's down. Makes for sour milk. I wonder if Webtek is having a good weekend? I say not.


----------



## RJJ (Sep 19, 2010)

Well if you visit the site, you do get the logo and a green page. So at least we know the lights are still on in Cow land.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 19, 2010)

I have to agree with JAR, how can can a website of ICC's magnitude be down for an entire week?

And yes JP, I was optimistic after the meeting, but now kinda wonder............


----------

